# Hyperlink



## baby-duck (31. August 2005)

Hallo Liebe Forum-User,

ich hätte gerne einen Hyperlink auf eine Variable in excel vb.

Hier mein versuch:    

ActiveSheet.Hyperlinks.Add Anchor:=Selection, Address:="", SubAddress:= _
        "&var!A1"

aber warum klappt dies nicht, mir konnte bis jetzt noch keiner Helfen, ich hoffe ihr seid besser als die anderen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus eure Baby Duck


----------



## baby-duck (31. August 2005)

Bitte helft mir <Baby Duck> ist wichtig, kome sonst nicht weiter.


----------



## Shakie (31. August 2005)

Was klappt denn nicht? Wird die Celle nicht verlinkt?
Hast du die Celle denn vorher selektiert?
Bei mir funktioniert es so einwandfrei:

```
Range("F17").Select
ActiveSheet.Hyperlinks.Add Anchor:=Selection, Address:= "http://www.tutorials.de/", TextToDisplay:="Tutorials-Homepage"
```


----------



## baby-duck (1. September 2005)

Also selektiert habe ich eine Zelle, bloß der Link soll nicht auf zum Beispiel "www.tutorial.de" gehen sondern auf eine Variable, bloß wie macht man einenlink auf eine Variable.
In der Variable ist ein Name gespeichert,mit dem Variablennamen wird das Tabellenblatt benannt und nun möchte ich auf einen Hyperlink auf diese Variable mache

Hoffe könnt mir helfen.


----------



## baby-duck (1. September 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt deinen Code ausprobiert:

Range("C" & hzahler).Select
ActiveSheet.Hyperlinks.Add Anchor:=Selection, Address:=gerat, TextToDisplay:=gerat

Aber nun bringt er mir den Laufzeitfehler 1004 -->Anwendungs oder Objektdefinierter Fehler


----------



## Shakie (1. September 2005)

Was meinst du denn mit "Hyperlink auf eine Variable"? Eine Variable ist doch blos ein Platzhalter im Arbeitsspeicher. Was willst du da verlinken?
Oder steht in der Variable ein Link zu beispielsweise einer Homepage drin, die dann in einem Browser angezeigt werden soll?


----------



## baby-duck (1. September 2005)

genau in der variable steht der Name der Tabelle drin, die verlinkt werden soll


----------



## baby-duck (2. September 2005)

bitte helft mir


----------



## zioProduct (2. September 2005)

Ich frage mich nur wiso du auf die Variabel nen link setzen willst, und nicht direkt auf deine Tabelle   

Aber ich peil heute eh nix :suspekt: 

Mfg 
ziop


----------



## baby-duck (2. September 2005)

Da sich der TAbellennameimmer ändert, un die Änderungen werden in eine Variable geschrieben.

Oder kann ich ich auf eine Bestimmte Tabellennummer ein Link einfügen


----------



## Shakie (2. September 2005)

Also mal schaun, ob ich dich nun verstanden habe:
Du hast eine Tabelle, deren Name in einer Variable steht.
Dann hast du eine Zelle in der Tabelle (beispielsweise "C7"), die einen Link beinhalten soll. Die Zieladresse des Links bleibt dabei auch immer gleich.
Stimmt das so?


----------



## baby-duck (4. September 2005)

Fast Richtig,

1. Ich habe eine Variable in der ein Name des Tabellenblatt drinsteht
2. Nun möchte ich aber in der Tabelle "Main" einen Hyperlink auf das Tabellenblatt mit den variablennamen geben. (Subaddress:=tabellenblattvariable)



Hoffe das hilft euch weiter, um mir zu helfen


----------



## baby-duck (4. September 2005)

Okay Danke, habe Probelm gelöst.


Nun habe ich folgende bitte, weiss jemand wie amn zum Beispiel statt:

Rows("21:21").Select -->
Rows(variable:variable).Select 

machen kann ?


----------



## Shakie (5. September 2005)

```
Rows(variable & ":" & variable).Select
```


----------



## baby-duck (5. September 2005)

Man du bist echt der BEste, danke !!

An den Admin, er kann jetzt das Thema schließen.


Danke nochmalan alle user


----------



## Shakie (5. September 2005)

Klick einfach auf "Erledigt".


----------



## ulki (4. Oktober 2005)

Und schreib auch rein, wie du dein Problem gelöst hast. Dann kann jemand der die Suchfunktion nutzt sich nicht nur darüber freuen, dass du in der Lage warst das Problem zu lösen, sondern ist vieleicht auch in der Lage das eigene Problem zu lösen ohne ein neues Thema aufzumachen. Wollte ich nur gesagt haben.

ulki


----------

